# m&k mx150thx vs. mx100



## nineballg (Jan 19, 2008)

hi all, these two subs are obviously different. the mx 150thx has 50 more watts and thx filters.
the mx150thx retailed for more than the mx100, but is that because the thx logo costs more?

my question is if i dont use the thx filters, are these subs going to perform the same? i know that the mx150thx will play louder with the 50 watt difference. im curious to know if the frequencies and quickness of the two subs will be the same. just overall are the both on par with eachother.

thanks all


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hello Mike, the MX150THX sub is rated to Ultra status and that means that it meets the specs laid out by THX to play at ref levels in the relevant size room so it is slightly more than just a badge, your right in that it has more power and selectable THX switches which makes set up a breeze if using an AVR and satalite speakers which will be crossed over at 80Hz THX spec, but any speaker in an AV set up can be crossed @ 80hz so not exactly limited.

I have owned quite a few M&K subs over the years and if it were my choice I would opt for the more powerful MX150THX as it will give you more headroom if required, below is a link explaining what the THX Ultra spec means.

 THX Overview


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Not sure about MK subs, but 50 watts over 100watts isn't an audibly significant difference. So all other things being equal there is no difference in the subs. 

SVS is my suggested retail sub if you got the cash my lookup says you'd be better served with that sub.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

How much are you looking at paying for these subs as they will obviously be S/H?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

lsiberian said:


> Not sure about MK subs, but *50 watts over 100watts isn't an audibly significant* difference. So all other things being equal there is no difference in the subs.
> 
> SVS is my suggested retail sub if you got the cash my lookup says you'd be better served with that sub.


Normally its not, but it depends how they are employed. I know the MK amps use LTC and the like to augment the response of the amps for the overall design of the sub so there could be a fair difference. That said, I know the original MX series only changed the power supply in the amp across the range to increase the output as the models went higher up the range, so personally I'd be a little unsure on that one with the MX subs. 

The MX subs are IMO glorious. They sound fantastic and performance from such a small enclosure is excellent.

I havent heard the other sub so cant comment directly on that, but I really like the MX series.


----------

